# Monkey Farts - WTH



## kitkat_pro (Jun 8, 2009)

Ok so I got my order of 1oz scents from NG today and is it just me or does monkey farts smell like child flavoured banana antibiotics? :shock: 

Everyone raves about this scent, but I truly wanted to gag, all I could think of after was my mom standing infront of me and telling me to take my medacine cause I needed it to make me feel better.


----------



## ilovedoxies (Jun 8, 2009)

I've never smelled Monkey Farts, but I have a Cherries & Cream FO that i think smells like cough syrup.  I want to gag when I smell it, but I have friends who LOVE it.  WTH?

Perhaps only those of us who were sick a lot when we were kids smell medicine in otherwise nice fruity fo's.  There has to be a nice amoxil fo out there, perfect for a nice pink bar.  lol!!!


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 9, 2009)

..


----------



## topcat (Jun 9, 2009)

Ohhhh....._okay_.....I guess I'll have to try *this* one too  

Tanya


----------



## lavender.dreams.candles (Jun 11, 2009)

too funny..... my 7 yr old little cousin and I made a candle (she picked Monkey farts).... She loved it and then when she brought the candle to her dad and the first thing he said is it smells like something you would give a kid in a soap just so they would take a bath.

I haven't had many people say they liked it .... But, when I mixed it with my grapefruit it did smell a heck of a lot better.....LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2009)

I just gave out some samples of it today , everybody loved it , couldn't quit sniffing the soap.lol

Kitn


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2009)

I've never tried it and I would have an incrediblely hard time buying anything called --------farts


----------



## Tabitha (Jun 14, 2009)

I can't bring myself to say or even type the word... I would have to rename it Monkey's Uncle or Monkey Business   :?  .


----------



## carillon (Jun 15, 2009)

I've got a sample of NG's right here, and to me it smells like a blend of bananas and BO.

I knew a with a lady who owned a gift shop and she bought everything she could find with the word "fart" attached to it.  Of course she had monkey fart and duck fart lotions and soaps.  She seemed to want to cater to the redneck gag-gift crowd.  She didn't care what anything smelled like, she said the name drew them in, since she painted "GET YOUR MONKEY FARTS HERE" on her store window.


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

phillysoaps said:
			
		

> I've never tried it and I would have an incrediblely hard time buying anything called --------farts



But they are good smelling farts , truly , I love the scent so do kids , my grandkids each had to have their own bar  They could have named it something less controversial .

Kitn


----------



## nickjuly (Jun 21, 2009)

Haven't even tried my first CP batch yet and dd is begging me to buy her the monkey farts fo cause she walked up while I was on this message board. So guess my 2nd batch will have to have it in it for her.


----------



## artisan soaps (Jun 21, 2009)

..


----------



## zeoplum (Jun 22, 2009)

Kitn said:
			
		

> They could have named it something less controversial .
> Kitn



IMHO...if they _had_, none of would be talking about it.   I think it turned out to be a brilliant marketing move.

zeo


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 23, 2009)

I have some NG and everyone loved it in the melt and pour soap I made.
In fact while I was wrapping up a bunch my soaps, my mom was here visiting and she stole one,,lol.

Maybe if you try it in a small batch you might like it?


----------



## Mandarin (Jun 23, 2009)

Of course Monkey Farts is going to smell like BANANA.  It is a monkey FART.  LOL!  I have smelled this scent, but will never sell anything with such a name.  I don't know what the big deal is with the scent either.


----------



## AshleyR (Jun 24, 2009)

Mine is from Canwax and I really like it! It does smell like banana but it also smells a lot like pineapple, so it doesn't remind me so much of the banana medicine we took when we were kids!


----------



## hem06 (Jun 29, 2009)

I have the one from goatsmilkskincare, oob it smelled like medicine--barf.  Soaped it smells awesome!!


----------



## DeeDee (Jun 30, 2009)

Ok, I take back my previous comment on this.  I had said,  I bought my bottle of MF at Natures garden and loved it as does everyone else who has smelled it in my soap.

I was mistaken   I just received an order from NG which included a bottle of MF and in no way does it smell like the one I had.  I agree with you, does not smell that great at all. I am still going to try it and see how it smells in soap.
My original bottle of MF came from Scents of Pariadise, although I can't find it on the site. I had purchased it from a local supplier that sells Scents of Paradise products.


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 2, 2009)

I think mine smells pretty nice but I didn't take banana flavored medicine when I was a kid. 
Our medicine usually tasted listed cherry or grape or that orange aspirin flavor. :shock:


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Jul 9, 2009)

artisan soaps said:
			
		

> nickjuly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



REALLY!?!?
It took me THREE batches to get it to not seize! 

However I use it in laundry detergent and B&B and it's my very best seller, bar none!


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the name is absolute genious; you know almost every kid goes through a 'pee and poo' fase, where 'naughty' words just make them burst out in a laugh  :wink: The scent itself appeals kids and the name surely does so.
What I didn't like is there trying to copy the monky fart succes at NG with reindeer poo.
What's next, 'squirrel doo doo' for an acorn or harvest type scent?


----------



## Jamn! (Jul 9, 2009)

Ewwwwhhh Cats soap could smell like fish?   :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2009)

Jamn! said:
			
		

> Ewwwwhhh Cats soap could smell like fish?   :shock:



you guys crack me up


----------



## dagmar88 (Jul 10, 2009)

Jamn! said:
			
		

> Ewwwwhhh Cats soap could smell like fish?   :shock:


  yours smell like fish? Mine produce a lovely scent, 'Kitty Puke, the amazing smell of fresh cut grass with a sparkle of sourness, firmly seated on a basenote of not so fresh meat'. Sure to be a bestseller all year round!


----------



## oldragbagger (Jul 10, 2009)

kitkat_pro said:
			
		

> Ok so I got my order of 1oz scents from NG today and is it just me or does monkey farts smell like child flavoured banana antibiotics? :shock:
> 
> Everyone raves about this scent, but I truly wanted to gag, all I could think of after was my mom standing infront of me and telling me to take my medacine cause I needed it to make me feel better.



I sortof had that same reaction when I first got it.  But I decided to soap it anyway.  The soap has been curing for about 3 1/2 weeks now, and I don't know what happened but honestly I have to smell that soap every time I walk past it.  It has somehow turned absolutely yummy.  I love it.  I used coconut milk and cocoa butter in the recipe.  Maybe they contributed something to the scent.  But do a small test batch and give it a chance.  You may end up finding out what everyone is raving about.


----------

